#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Chikungunya

## forreachingme

Damn there is an outbreak of Measles and Chikungunya in Phils

I hope my 9 year old fever is not this and even less Dengue, doctor visit in a while will tell...

We have been in Cordillera over Xmass and new Year, the daughter of a Yerman catched Chikungunya in a nearby village.
Most of the family and some neighbors had bad fever, most of them were treated with the REMOVE THE SPELL ON YOU trick of a bottle of gin and a native chicken egg donated at 12 am or 6 pm in a ghostly habitated place, worked wonders to all of us but the daughter has a recurrence...


How to Recognize Chikungunya Fever Symptoms
Edited by CDC Bot, Teresa, Maluniu, Carmen and 4 others

Chikungunya Fever is a disease classified under "bone-break fever" together with Dengue Fever which is sometimes misdiagnosed. According to The Center of Disease Prevention and Control, the viruses causes causes high fever and severe joint pain that start suddenly which can also accompany headache, muscle pain and rash. Chikungunya does not often result in death but some people can get complications. There is no specific vaccine and medication available to treat Chinkungunya and prevention is the key to avoid the disease.

TIPS

The best way to prevent chikungunya virus infection is to avoid mosquito bites. Take all the necessary precautions you normally would to avoid mosquitoes.

The use of aspirin should be avoided if you have the infection.

Infected persons should be protected from further mosquito exposure during the first few days of their illness. If they are bitten by a mosquito, the cycle will continue if/when the now-infected mosquito then bites someone else.

Boost the immune system by intaking or drinking fluids rich in beta de glucan found in mushrooms one example is classique herbs double power beta d glucan. Drinking 3 pouches a day can cure the virus and boost the immune system.

Treatment is symptomatic, meaning the symptoms of the infection are treated, as the infection itself has no known cure. This can include:

Bed rest.

Drinking plenty of fluids.

Medication to relieve symptoms of fever and aching.

----------


## panama hat

I had dengue a few years back (I believe I started a thread about it) - terrible stuff . . . and really the only thing you can do is drink, drink, drink . . . which is annoying as you have to get up to urinate all the time, which is painful as.

Best of luck

----------


## Dillinger

Never heard of chikungunya before.Hope your child gets well soon

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Never heard of chikungunya before.Hope your child gets well soon


Never heard of it either, and I've lived here for 18 years. Dengue is often called 'bone-break' fever locally (and in many other countries); I can vouch for the 'bone-break' part of it - when I had a bad case in Sri Lanka many years ago, that's just what it felt like.

I know chickungunya fever is a real disease, but I just asked my wife and a couple of other Filipinas who were here and none of them had ever heard of it. They all know dengue, of course, so I suspect the doctors here just call it all dengue.

----------


## Ronin

^Seems it might be a re-emergence of a disease that was forgotten about plus the fact the symptoms are similar to dengue.

WHO | Chikungunya

----------


## forreachingme

She was declared positive with dengue. Hospital made analysis twice as they were not sure somehow. 

But the platelet count is high, stade NS1, beginning, the wife not informed that a neighbor had a chikungunya case, so i have hope it is this.

Anyway has to check in a hospital and be placed on Dextrose.

Tawa Tawa leaves concoction are advised over here against dengue, sadly never anyone makes a study of the benefit of this plant and it is all suppositions and believing...

----------


## Ronin

^ Hope she gets better soon.

----------


## panama hat

Pity the poor thing . . . thoroughly unpleasant

Speedy recovery

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Hopefully a mild case. Best of luck!

----------


## ossierob

all the best for a speedy recovery

----------


## forreachingme

high fever then cold, she is in hospital under dextrose and antibiotics, tomorrow analysis shall tell if it really is dengue...

Thanks for the good wishes forwarded to her !

----------


## kingwilly

Damn, sorry to hear that. Take care of her, it is a nasty disease and can be fatal.

----------


## rubberman

I had chikungunya about 4 years ago,the doctor at the local hospital in surat
said there's no cure but recomended paracetamol for the pain and calamine
lotion for the rash. She also said it takes between 1 to 3 years to completely
get it out of your system

----------


## nidhogg

> high fever then cold, she is in hospital under dextrose and antibiotics, tomorrow analysis shall tell if it really is dengue...
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes forwarded to her !


Cycles of fever and chills?  Most frequently just a sustained high fever.


Headache?  Pain behind the eyes?  Rash?  Positive tourniquet test?

----------


## forreachingme

It is dengue sadly.

She is in hospital 2 days now, today they added her a perfusion on second hand, her platelet dropping from 106 to 94 this morning. Small veins of kids cannot allow to much fluids, not a fun time for her.

Good news is fever seem to be over, then a cycle of 3 day shall follow with weakness and difficulty to drink or eat.

The days and nights ahead will be long.

----------


## nidhogg

> It is dengue sadly.
> 
> She is in hospital 2 days now, today they added her a perfusion on second hand, her platelet dropping from 106 to 94 this morning. Small veins of kids cannot allow to much fluids, not a fun time for her.
> 
> Good news is fever seem to be over, then a cycle of 3 day shall follow with weakness and difficulty to drink or eat.
> 
> The days and nights ahead will be long.


Wish her all the best.  She needs to be watched carefully after the fever period is over, as that can be a dangerous time...

----------


## daveboy

I wish her a speedy recovery.

----------


## panama hat

> The days and nights ahead will be long.


Long but she will be ok . . . my bout of dengue was over in a week or so . . . but some bones/movements still hurt after a year or so, so be patient with the little one after she recovers . . . which she will.  :Smile:

----------


## forreachingme

Thanks for the good wishes, from Jasmine and her dad !

She came into hospital platelet count 140 then 120
104 then 90 yesterday evening, 84 today morning, but fever over for second day now, if it goes all well she shall regain platelet count upward today or tomorrow.

They check blood each 12 hours, her veins are small and deep in, damn they take an eternity with the needle in the arm each time to find the blood supply.

----------


## forreachingme

She was under Dextrose on one arm and antibiotics on the other arm.

This abundance of fluid made her look very ballooned, specially the face.

Water went to lungs, antibiotics was not efficient and a stronger was given, coughing was painfull, moving difficult, eating or taking oral medicine a pain... 

She had rashes appearing on legs, this rash is typical if the dengue goes toward end, nice to hear this... The dengue ras is reddish and if you press a finger and release the point of pressure, texture and color remain, it does no turn white.

Fever was coming and going, the doc want her 3 days without fever before to release her.

We are in the second of 3 days and she probably will come home today, she was such a happy girl yesterday compared to a moody sad kid over this week and a half. great to see her well again.

Incredible what a small mosquito bite can make one endure, the doc informed us that our village has many cases each year, 2 river nearby might be cause...

You can catch dengue only once, then you are immune !  Great, but the sad news is that there are 4 strains known, so to be immune to all gotta catch 4 times dengue, wish it once to no one !

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Glad to hear she's improving; nothing worse than a sick kid!

----------


## panama hat

> You can catch dengue only once, then you are immune ! Great, but the sad news is that there are 4 strains known, so to be immune to all gotta catch 4 times dengue, wish it once to no one !


Yea, I was thrilled to hear that immunity was the sole bright spot . . . until I was told that there are three more strains  :-(




> Glad to hear she's improving; nothing worse than a sick kid!


Mazel Tov!  Spoil the little one when she's better

----------


## harrybarracuda

I can remember when they reported this on the rise in Phuket in 2009. It was moving northwards from the Southern provinces. It seems it's still spreading:

The barbecue stopper: the chikungunya mutation threatening Australia - Background Briefing - ABC Radio National (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

----------


## Ronin

Glad she's on the mend.  :Smile:

----------


## forreachingme

After 11 days at hospital the girl is back home and well. Shall not got to school for another week...

She was grade 3 infected by a damn small mosquito, grade 4 is worst stage that one can get with dengue.

The last 2 days were easier, she was smiley, able to seat and gaining appetite, the fluids left in lungs had to be cleared but no pain no fever...

----------


## katie23

To the OP: I hope your little girl is well and on the road to good health.  :Smile:  Dengue is no joke...

----------


## forreachingme

Hi katie, 

thanks for the concern, she is now home and well.

Next week she shall go back to school

----------

